# deca/primo stack?



## Kim the Swede (Jun 23, 2003)

Deca durabolin 200mg/week  Week 1-10
Primobolan depot 200mg/week  Week 1-10

I am looking for 8-10kg ripped gain. I prefer safe instead of sorry. I am ripped and wanna stay so, therefor no d-bol or testo. 
Have only done a small primobolan cycle before and a interrupted susta/d-bol stack. Havent used roids the last 2 years. 

25 years.
177 cm.  (5ft10)
81 kg.  (178 lbs)
Lifting for ~5 years. (with bigger breaks)


Heard Sylvester Stallone used Primobolan/Deca stack when building up for Rocky IV

Let me hear some constructive critiscism.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 23, 2003)

Are you male or female? I am only familiar with Koreans using Kim for a male name, although your bodyweight says your probably a male. In which case you'd be using IMO way too much Deca.

Your Primo may be deca itself, how are you convinced that its real? I would pick a standard test that you know is legit, if you want safe then you can use a short acting ester so that your levels are more steady, this is going to mean more frequent injections though.

Also, if you want safe in terms of not losing your balls and getting Deca dick on top of that, then use twice the test to your Deca ratio.

Prop or enan (or cyp) 400mg
Deca 200mg

If you want even more safety, drop the Deca 2 weeks before you drop the test. Wait two more weeks after your cycle is "complete" to begin your clomid/novladex etc therapy.


----------



## Kim the Swede (Jun 23, 2003)

I am a male. Kim is not that uncommon in Sweden and Denmark on males.
I have not bought my juice yet, but i had no trouble getting neither Deca or Primo when i did my first cycle. But that was 2 years ago so maybe things have changed. 

About using a short acting ester. I have thought about it, but injecting is not  anything what i enjoy. I wanna try to keep it down to one shot/week.
Regarding testo, I follow this ranking pretty strong http://www.maxx.nu/bodybuilding/doping/ranking.htm

Maybe it is total wrong?
Based on previous experience i liked Primobolan. Using 200mg in 6 weeks i gained 5 pounds and kept it, no big gain but still. No side-effects at all except my head blew up a little bit.

Would you maybe recommend sustanon/deca?
I have previous experience with sustanon also. 

Anyway, like i said. I dont wanna bulk up like a pig. I am ripped and wanna stay so. Most important is that i will keep all the gains and that i remain ripped. ~15 lbs lean ripped muscles would be perfect for me.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 23, 2003)

From what I've heard most primo is Deca (faked), and Primo is a weak test to begin with - it is better used by women IMO.

Sust is fine, its overrated - dont take it to be any better than regular test. Most people prefer frequent injections with Sust so you would want to avoid that anyway.

Your going to pull in water, thats a given. Diet is what makes you fat though, not gear.

I'd get enanthate or cypionate, and go with 400-500mg and your 200mg of Deca. Or look to something else like Fina, but unless you can find Fina Enan your going to be doing ED/EOD injections so I guess you want to avoid that.


----------



## Kim the Swede (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks Mudge for the help. 
Like i said, I am in no rush and I will do some more reasearch and i will get back to this topic again. I will, however, do my best to see if i can find *real* primobolan somewhere. The downside with testo imo is that you lose pretty much when you end your cycle. On the other hand it is pretty easy to get.
Well i got a thinker here. Thx for now


----------



## Mudge (Jun 23, 2003)

You lose the water, but you dont lose gains if you know what your doing.

Primo is test, weak test for women


----------

